# Help Please!



## Cassirox12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone.
I Have Just Asked My Mum For The First Time If I Can Get Pet Mice.
The Answer Was "No"
I Asked Why And She Said They Smell And We Have A Cat!
I Explained That I Have Found Out That They Dont Smell And I Will Have Them In A Glass Aquarium With A Mesh Top So There Is No Way Of A Cat Getting Them, They Will Be Someone Where She Cant Anyway.
I Said That All We Have To Buy Is A Few Toys, Some Bedding And Food Which I Can Pay For-It Was Still No.
She Said We Have More Chance Or Getting A Dog, Which We Asked For Yesterday-The Answer Was No.

Any Ideas Of How I Can Convince Her That Mice A Great, Easy Pets To Have?
I Am Dying For A Pair Or Trio Of Little Girls, I Have Even Picked Out Their Names (That Sounds Very Weird-Im A Bit Obsessed.)

Please Help!
Cassi xxxxxxxxx


----------



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Cassi, 
What you could try to do is put together a little report for your mum! This is a great way of proving you have done your research and are ready to be responsible with owning some mice. You could set it up like this...

Title - Mice as Pets

You could visit a pet store and get some prices for 'Mouse Needs' so find out how much food, toys, the top for the aquarium and anything else are, to show your mum you have looked into the costs involved and know what you're paying for.

Then the day to day care routine you will go through - something like:
Morning - Refill water bottle and fill food dish
Afternoon - Chop up some fresh fruit & veg for treats 
Evening - Daily play session with mice

Every second day - remove and clean all toys to keep smell minimal.

Weekly - Change litter in cage.

You can see how putting together something like this shows you understand how much work they are, that you are ready for that, and that you have really put thought into it.

When it comes to the cat assure your mum you understand the dangers of keeping them together, that you will handle your mice out of the cage only when the cat is out of the room, and that you will have a clipped-on or weighted down lid so the aquarium cannot be broken into.

As for the smell factor, that depends very largely on what type of litter you are using. Some mouse litters are very good at odour control, and others are only okay, so it's important to find the right one. (I would recommend some brands but our Australian brands are different to many of yours in the US!). Boys also smell a little more than girls, so maybe look at getting some girls instead of boys. Girls & good litter & frequent cleaning means very little mousy smell!

Best of luck!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Cassi, you could also try to arrange a trip to see a breeder, give your mum a chance to see some mice and she may fall for them aswell. I know when i was breeding a few people would come to look and not be too sure about mice but once then seen them and held a few they were love struck and wouldnt leave without one...

Also on a side note just wanted to say make sure you check the forum rules and i point out this one  good luck with getting mice.



> Please don't write like this&#8230;
> 
> Do Not Use Excessive Capitalize With Every Word You Write
> DO NOT CAPITALIZE EVERY WORD IN FULL SENTENCES
> ...


----------



## Cassirox12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for that  Oh sorry about the writing, I'm used to writing like that on forums :/


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Is your mom against mice because of misinformation or is she truly replused by them? My Mom can't stand any rodent with a tail and can barely stand to be in the room with me if I'm holding one of my mice. If this is the case, you are probably out of luck and may tick her off if you push the issue. Have you tried asking her what it would take to convince her?


----------



## Cassirox12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Likewise, my mum just hates rodents. She is scared of mice but I have explained that pet mice are nothing like wild mice. I said that if you are scared of them, imagine how scared they would be of you! They are tiny. She said a pet one would be good to overcome her fobia but still no. I will ask her if she can explain why. I am going to try and convince Dad next  Thanks for the help everyone  I am going to win this debate! I will say that they will be in a tank on my bookshelf in my room so she doesn't even have to see them! I shall she how this goes!


----------



## Cassirox12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Any more help? I am going to see if Dad can take us to have a look at some mousies today


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello! I can understand wanting mice, and trying to convince Mum...however think about the mice too. Will mom even let you take them to the doctor if they need it? Can you pay for it yourself, you know she will not!
Will she try to "get rid of them" at any opportunity and for any reason?


----------



## Cassirox12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Even though she doesn't want a mouse, she would never do that.
She does love animals so I doubt she would let it suffer.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree that facts is the way to go and that she might be convinced if she sees that you know what you are going in to and how to do it.

Mice do smell however, even though 2 does in a good bedding which is changed often can be almost smell-free. If you want a less smelling rodent then gerbils are fun, cute and both low on smell and easy to care for.


----------

